# glauben vs. meinen vs. denken



## findyourinsanity

Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen? Am meistens verstehe ich die Unterschied zwischen denken und glauben und ich verstehe auch meinen, wenn es "to mean" bedeutet, aber ich weiß, dass "meinen" auch "to think" bedeuten kann. So was ist die Unterschied zwischen "meinen" und "denken", wenn es auf "to think" bezieht? 
Danke!


----------



## magnus

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, suchst du den Unterschied zwischen "to mean" und "to think" im Deutschen.

Laut meinem Wörterbuch hat das Verb "zu meinen" mehere Bedeutungen:
1) eine bestimmte Meinung zu etwas haben (Ich meine, dass - I think that...)

Aber hier kannst du auch sagen, "ich denke, dass" .

2. etw. ausdrücken wollen (Was meinst du? What do you mean?)

3. sich auf etwas Bestimmtes beziehen (Dieses meinte ich nicht. I did not mean that).

Die Muttersprachler werden dir sicher etwas mehr geben.


----------



## User1001

Hm, man kann "meinen" sagen, wenn er/sie hat ein Fehler gemacht, und "denken" sagen, wenn er/sie hat über eine Idee oder eine Meinung gedacht.
*
Zum Beispiel:*

1: _Ich habe es zu ihn gegeben._
2: _Whoops! Ich meine, "Ich habe es ihm gegeben."_ -> Er/Sie hat ein Fehler gemacht.

1: _Ich denke, dass..._ -> Er/Sie hat über eine Idee oder eine Meinung gedacht.


----------



## Anbu

"Meinen" und "denken" kann man genauso wie im englischen benutzen. Das Beste ist du merkst dir (meinen=to mean) und (denken=to think).Ich habe es genauso gemacht als ich damals mit "to mean" und "to think" konfrontiert wurde.


----------



## Henryk

tspier2 said:


> Hm, man kann "meinen" sagen, wenn er/sie hat einen Fehler gemacht hat, und "denken" sagen[/S] (stilistisch), wenn er/sie hat über eine Idee oder Meinung nachgedacht hat.
> 
> *Zum Beispiel:*
> 
> 1: _Ich habe es zu ihn gegeben.   (The sentence doesn't work in German)_
> 2: _Whoops! Ich meine, "Ich habe es ihm gegeben."_ -> Er/Sie hat einen Fehler gemacht.
> 
> 1: _Ich denke, dass..._ -> Er/Sie hat über eine Idee oder Meinung nachgedacht.



If you have questions regarding my corrections, please feel free to ask.


----------



## User1001

Henryk said:


> If you have questions regarding my corrections, please feel free to ask.



In Beispiel #1, habe ich der Fehler absichtlich gemacht. Ich kann "Whoops, ich meine..." ohne ein Fehler nicht sagen. 

Obwohl danke fuer die andere Korrektionen.


----------



## Whodunit

Henryk said:


> If you have questions regarding my corrections, please feel free to ask.


 
Der korrigierte Beispielsatz war schon richtig. Lies dir mal bitte den zweiten Satz (der sich auf den ersten bezieht) durch.


----------



## Kajjo

Andu said:
			
		

> Man benutzt "denken" im Deutschen, wenn man über etwas nicht Bescheid weiß und einfach rät.



Lieber Andu, als deutscher Muttersprachler wirst Du von den Lernenden ernstgenommen und solltest versuchen, Deine Beiträge fehlerfrei zu verfassen. Dazu gehören auch Kommasetzung und Rechtschreibung!



> Ich denke, dass das Auto morgen wieder funktionieren wird.
> Erklärung: Du weisst nicht, ob das Auto morgen wieder funktioniert.


Nein, hier bedeutet "ich denke" einfach "ich glaube / ich vermute / ich nehme an, daß...".

Kajjo


----------



## elroy

Anbu said:


> Das Beste ist du merkst dir (meinen=to mean) und (denken=to think).


 Das ist aber eine Vereinfachung, die leider irreführend sein kann.

"Ich meine" kann "ich bin der Meinung" bedeuten.  Mit dieser Bedeutung kann es nicht durch das englische "I mean" übersetzt werden.


----------



## gaer

magnus said:


> Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, suchst du den Unterschied zwischen "to mean" und "to think" im Deutschen.


I don't think this is at all what the poster wants to know.

I think he has something like this in mind. Warning. No one writes German worse than I do, and that is no joke:

"Ich meine, wir haben seine Frage nicht beantwortet."

IF I have not totally mangled the sentence, the meaning has nothing to do with "mean" here.

God, I hate writing German. I'd almost rather walk around the neighborhood naked. <grrrr>

Gaer


----------



## Anbu

Kajjo said:


> Lieber Andu, als deutscher Muttersprachler wirst Du von den Lernenden ernstgenommen und solltest versuchen, Deine Beiträge fehlerfrei zu verfassen. Dazu gehören auch Kommasetzung und Rechtschreibung!
> 
> Nein, hier bedeutet "ich denke" einfach "ich glaube / ich vermute / ich nehme an, daß...".
> 
> Kajjo


 
Es wurde ja auch alles von mir editiert, da ich mich vertan habe. "daß" gibts nicht mehr in der neuen deutschen Rechtschreibung sondern nur noch "dass".


----------



## elroy

Anbu said:


> Es wurde ja auch alles von mir editiert, da ich mich vertan habe. "daß" gibts nicht mehr in der neuen deutschen Rechtschreibung sondern nur noch "dass".


 Danke Anbu.   Das schätzen wir.

Zwischen "dass" und "daß" kannst Du ruhig und problemlos entscheiden (sowie zwischen der Groß- und Kleinschreibung von informellen Anredeformen ) - hier ist beides erlaubt!


----------



## Kajjo

Anbu said:


> "Meinen" und "denken" kann man genauso wie im Englischen benutzen. Das Beste ist, du merkst dir (meinen=to mean) und (denken=to think).Ich habe es genauso gemacht, als ich damals mit "to mean" und "to think" konfrontiert wurde.


1. Kommasetzung und Rechtschreibung bitte beachten!
2. Diese Regel ist irreführend. _Wenn_ eine solche Vereinfachung möglich wäre, _dann_ hätte der Fragesteller keine Probleme. Leider ist es eben nicht so einfach.

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> 1. Kommasetzung und Rechtschreibung bitte beachten!
> 2. Diese Regel ist irreführend. _Wenn_ eine solche Vereinfachung möglich wäre, _dann_ hätte der Fragesteller keine Probleme. Leider ist es eben nicht so einfach.
> 
> Kajjo


Under ordinary circumstances I think asking a member who is learning German to observe such rules might be a bit draconian. After all, people are here to learn, and we can expect many mistakes.

However, in this instance it is different. Here we were dealing with a specific question, and the answer was wrong. To me it seems that we have to be more careful about correctness in all areas when we are attempting to explain things to people who are learning.

In English "believe" and "think" are two different words with two different meanings in some cases. In others, they are used interchangeably. This makes it hard.

I think you are right.
I believe you are right.

I see no difference here.

I'm not so sure denken/glauben are as easly flipped or switched. This is the first thing I'd like to hear about from natives.

Ich denke, Du/du hast recht.
Ich glaube, Du/du hast recht.

If there is a difference, it seems subtle and inconsistent.

Do you and others have a preference?

My problem is with "meinen". Sometimes it seems to be "mean", but other times there is a blurring of meaning or overlapping with denken and glauben.

I think it's a serious problem or a complicated one, and I don't feel that anyone has scratched the surface yet.

Gaer


----------



## drei_lengua

Anbu said:


> Es wurde ja auch alles von mir editiert, da ich mich vertan habe. "daß" gibts nicht mehr in der neuen deutschen Rechtschreibung sondern nur noch "dass".


 
Anbu,

Du hast geschrieben, daß die neue deutsche Rechtschreibung "dass" anstatt "daß" sein muß.  Aber du hast selbst einen Fehler gemacht indem du "editieren" verwendet hast.  "editieren" ist kein deutsches Wort meinem Wörterbuch nach.  Das richtige Wort ist "redigieren" oder "bearbeiten".   

Drei


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:


> I think you are right.
> I believe you are right.
> 
> I see no difference here.


 
Seltsamerweise sehe ich schon einen Unterschied im Englischen, das kann aber auch auf meinen deutschen Einfluss zurückzuführen sein. Wenn man "I think" benutzt, ist man sich nicht wirklich sicher. Es klingt halt wie "I'm only 50% sure that you are right."

Wenn du "believe" nimmst, bist du dir schon etwas sicherer. Wenn man etwas "glaubt" (auch im Englischen drückt "to believe" das aus), dann ist man nicht unbedingt sehr überzeugt, aber relativ sicher, dass es stimmen könnte. In der Kirche glaubt man auch, man ist sich also sicher, dass es so sein könnte, wie gepredigt wird, aber man hat die Wahrheit noch nie gesehen.Wer an Jesus glaubt, glaubt auch, dass es ihn gegeben hat; man weiß aber auch, dass nie etwas über ihn gefunden wurde.



> Ich denke, Du/du hast recht. (neu: Recht )
> Ich glaube, Du/du hast recht.


 
Ich sehe hier denselben Unterschied wie auch im Englischen.



> If there is a difference, it seems subtle and inconsistent.


 
Subtil ist er auf jeden Fall, aber einen Unterschied fühle ich schon.



> Do you and others have a preference?


 
Ich bevorzuge "denken", obwohl die meisten sagen, es sei ein Anglizismus. Finde ich überhaupt nicht, denn dann wäre auch "I believe you are right" ein Germanismus. 



> My problem is with "meinen". Sometimes it seems to be "mean", but other times there is a blurring of meaning or overlapping with denken and glauben.


 
Gut, hier ein paar Beispiele:

Ich meine, wir sollten bald mal anfangen.
_In my opinion, it'd be better to start soon._

Ich glaube, wir sollten bald mal anfangen.
_I believe we should start soon._

Ich denke, wir sollten bald mal anfangen.
_I think we should start soon._

Ich schätze, wir sollten bald mal anfangen.
_I guess we should start soon._

Wobei ich mir relativ sicher bin, dass "glauben" und "denken" den englischen "believe" und "think" entsprechen. Im Englischen (vor allem im Amerikanischen) wird "I guess" aber viel häufiger als "ich schätze" verwendet. "In my opinion" ist im Moment das Einzige, das mir als gute Übersetzung für "meinen" einfällt. Elroy hat das ja auch schon so angesprochen.



> I think it's a serious problem or a complicated one, and I don't feel that anyone has scratched the surface yet.


 
Eigentlich empfinde ich es nicht so schwer, da man hier noch relativ gut mit dem Englischen vergleichen kann. Wär' schon, wenn das immer so wär'.


----------



## Whodunit

drei_lengua said:


> Anbu,
> 
> Du hast geschrieben, daß die neue deutsche Rechtschreibung "dass" anstatt "daß" sein muß. Aber du hast selbst einen Fehler gemacht indem du "editieren" verwendet hast. "editieren" ist kein deutsches Wort meinem Wörterbuch nach. Das richtige Wort ist "redigieren"  oder "bearbeiten".
> 
> Drei


 
Nein, "editieren" ist schon erlaubt. Es gibt schließlich auch den Editor und bestimmte Editionen. "Redigieren" dagegen kenne ich überhaupt nicht, und ohne nachzuschlagen wüsste ich nicht, was es bedeuten könnte.

"Bearbeiten" heißt nicht direkt "to edit", kommt dem aber nahe. Ich verwende lieber "ändern", auch wenn das in den meisten Kontexten einfach "to change" oder "to alter" heißen mag.

Wenn du das gerne weiter ausdiskutieren möchtest, wäre es schön, wenn du einen neuen Thread dazu erstellst. ;


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> Seltsamerweise sehe ich schon einen Unterschied im Englischen, das kann aber auch auf meinen deutschen Einfluss zurückzuführen sein. Wenn man "I think" benutzt, ist man sich nicht wirklich sicher. Es klingt halt wie "I'm only 50% sure that you are right."


I don't think it is due to the influcence of German at all. I think it is your limited experience with idiomatic English.

Millions of native English speakers use "believe" and "think" interchangeably in certain kinds of sentences, not only in conversation but also in informal writing. I don't have the time or patience to search for 100 examples to prove to you that this is so, but it is so.

What else is missing? Context. I insist that the subject of believe/think/guess/reckon etc. is incredibly complicated in English, and I insist that glauben/meinen/denken usw. is equally complex in German. The fact that Germans, for example, use the German words effortlessly without confusion and that English native-speakers use the English words equally effortlessly, without confusion, simply says that fluency takes care of most problems.

If you spend one half-hour trying to explain the nuances of the words in the thread title to people who are beginning German, you will soon find out it's more difficult than you think.

Furthermore, you have already proved my point by debating my first statement. If you doubt me, simply start a thread in the English forum about:

I think/I believe

Yes, think and believe are two different words, and they have two different meanings in many sentences. But if you think/believe that a person who says "I believe you're right" is more positive about it than a person who says "I think you are right", you will be on quicksand.

Gaer


----------



## Dymn

elroy said:


> "Ich meine" kann "ich bin der Meinung" bedeuten.





Whodunit said:


> Ich meine, wir sollten bald mal anfangen.
> _In my opinion, it'd be better to start soon._


Gibt es dann einen klaren Unterschied zwischen _meinen _und _glauben/denken? _Ist _meinen _vielleicht für alle Meinungen unabhängig vom Grad der Sicherheit?


----------



## Kajjo

Dymn said:


> Gibt es dann einen klaren Unterschied zwischen _meinen _und _glauben/denken? _Ist _meinen _vielleicht für alle Meinungen unabhängig vom Grad der Sicherheit?


Depending on context the three words overlap very, very much. In certain contexts there meaning might be sharper, though. In general speech in common situations, they are often interchangeably. In very careful speech, _glauben _conveys more uncertainty or even actual belief.

I recommend not to try to over-define these words.


----------



## Hutschi

gaer said:


> ...
> 
> "Ich meine, wir haben seine Frage nicht beantwortet."
> ...


This depends on context.

1. Context: in my opinion we did not have answered the question yet. /I believe we did not have answered the question yet.
2. Context: I did not explain it well, I mean we did not have answered the question.




Dymn said:


> Gibt es dann einen klaren Unterschied zwischen _meinen _und _glauben/denken? _Ist _meinen _vielleicht für alle Meinungen unabhängig vom Grad der Sicherheit?



Ich habe die Frage nicht ganz verstanden. Was meinst Du damit?
(In diesem Fall bedeutet es nicht "glauben/denken".)


Es hängt also vom Kontext ab.

Oft sind die Ausdrücke synonym. _edit: see Kajjo #20 - he described this case more precisely._
Aber:
Im Kontext:_ Was ich gesagt habe, war unklar,_ hat "ich meine" einen anderen Sinn: "I explain more clearly what I mean/I mean".


----------



## Jack Manatawa

_



			In my opinion, it'd be better to start soon.
		
Click to expand...

_
Könnte dieser Satz folgendermaßen übersetzt werden?

_Ich denke, es wäre besser gleich loszulegen._


----------



## Hutschi

_ Ich denke, es wäre besser*,* gleich loszulegen. _(Ich denke, es wäre besser, ein Komma einzufügen. Ich denke, es ist auch obligatorisch, bin aber nach der Rechtschreibreform nicht sicher. Auf jeden Fall hilft es beim Lesen, weil man sofort die Struktur erkennt.

Mit "meinen" und "glauben":

Gleichbedeutend ist:

_ Ich glaube, es wäre besser*,* gleich loszulegen.
Meiner Meinung nach wäre es besser*,* gleich loszulegen._ - Hier muss man das Substantiv verwenden, damit es gleichbedeutend wird.

_Ich meine (damit), es wäre besser*,* gleich loszulegen. = Meine vorherigen Worte sollen bedeuten, dass es besser wäre, gleich loszulegen._

"Ich meine" erklärt oft etwas, was man vorher gesagt hat, aber was nicht völlig klar bzw. was  missverständlich war.


----------



## Hutschi

Noch eine Ergänzung zu "meinen":

Der Duden gibt viele Bedeutungen an.

Es gibt einige, die nur im sehr gehobenen Stil verwendet werden.
Und je nach Kontext muss man sehen, welche passt.

Duden: meinen
Ich kürze stark und gebe nur ein paar der Hauptpunke, die überlappen sich teilweise mit anderen Beiträgen.



> 1.a)  (in Bezug auf jemanden, etwas) eine bestimmte Ansicht, Meinung haben, vertreten
> BEISPIELE
> 
> sie meinte, man könne nicht so verfahren




Das ist eine der Hauptbedeutungen. "Meinen" ist hier mehr als "glauben/denen" - man hat eine begründete Überzeugung. Glauben kann man ach ohne dass man etwas über die Sache weiß.





> 1.b )sagen wollen, zum Ausdruck bringen wollen
> BEISPIELE
> 
> das habe ich nicht gemeint




In dieser Form hat es mit "denken" oder "glauben" nicht viel zu tun, außer, dass man dabei denken muss. Hier geht es um die Bedeutung einer Aussage und ob sie mit den Worten übereinstimmt.

Ich lasse einiges aus. Eine Sache, die ich vergessen hätte:


...
3.


> im Hinblick auf etwas eines bestimmten Glaubens, einer bestimmten Überzeugung sein; wähnen
> Gebrauch gehoben
> BEISPIEL
> 
> sich im Recht meinen




Das hatte ich übersehen. Es hat die Bedeutung, dass man glaubt oder denkt, man sei im Recht.  Es ist gehobene Sprache und in der Alltagssprache habe ich es schon sehr lange nicht mehr gehört.
...

Ich empfehle sehr, den Artikel mal zu lesen. Da sind sehr viele Beispiele. Konkrete Fragen dazu beantworten wir gern.
Komplett zitieren geht leider nicht.


Sehr typisch war lange Zeit in literarischen Werken, "sagen" durch "meinen" zu ersetzen. Beide waren dann praktisch synonym. In diese Reihe gehören auch "bemerken", "antworten" (wenn der entsprechende Kontext stimmt). 

5.


> sagen
> BEISPIEL
> 
> „Dann wollen wir mal beginnen“, meinte er


----------

